# 2WW, no symptoms - Anyone been the same but got a BFP?



## Jamima (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi,

I'm currently on my 2WW and am going crazy!  I test this coming Sunday so 6 days to wait.  I have no pregnancy symptoms and am starting to lose hope.  All I have are period type dull aches that come and go and slightly tender nipples.

Has anyone else been this way but ended up with a positive result?  Do some people get no symptoms whatsoever?

Thanks xx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ya, wanted to post and say good luck and let you know im on day 7 of 2ww and i still have not had symptoms and have been panicking. from knowledge of ivf and this site evryone is different, there have bben ladies with symptoms and got bfn and got bfp. the drugs we take can give same sympmtoms and sometimes when ladies get their bfp they dont have any but go on to have lovely healthy babes. so what im trying to say is dont worry, although ive been stressing myself out too. 
gotta try keep occupied and hope this next week goes quick and turns into bfp/

take care, hope it works out well for you, will you test earlier or on your itd?
kirst x


----------



## sheena x (Jun 21, 2011)

hey i had no signs or anything apart from dull aches and today......i got a BFP 
hang in there


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

hey

i had no signs either..infact i thought it was all over cos i tested 2 days before i was meant to cos had bad period like pains and it was negative then tested the next nite and was positive so dont read too much into wat symptoms u are and are not havin cos every treatment affects every woman differently..

good luck

Jenna xx


----------



## Jamima (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi thanks for replies   

Makes me have a bit of hope that this may not be all over but just will not know til sunday.  I don't think I would dare do the test early in case I get a false result xx


----------



## Shaziahope (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi 

I had no symptoms at all .. and am pregnant with TWINS


----------



## Jamima (Feb 7, 2010)

Congratulations x 2 xxx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

shazia congrats that is fab news, and gives us hope with no symptoms on 2ww xxx

kirst x


----------

